# Linus sagt Gnome hat Macken, er hat recht...

## hoschi

Hallo, ich werde in Zukunft mich mehr mit KDE beschaeftigen, nicht weil da mehr deutsche Entwickler dran sitzen, sondern weil mir Fehlentwicklungen und kleinere Fehler in Gnome immer mehr auffallen.

Ich mag Gnome, der Gnome-Desktop hat mir immer gefallen, aber in den vergangenen drei Jahren habe ich immer mehr den Eindruck gewonnen, dass die Gnome-Entwickler die Anwender fuer etwas zu dumm halten als es noetig ist und haeufig schlampige Arbeit abliefern. Ich moechte hier deswegen konstruktive Kritik auessern, ueber Links zu Patches oder Anregungen sowie Gegenkritik freue ich mich.

GTK-Dateidialog: Es nervt wohl beinahe jeden, unter Gnome muss man praktisch immer auf "Browse other folders" klicken, um die anderen Verzeichnise zum abspeichern von Dateien zu erreichen. Das ist Unsinn, niemand speichert alle Daten in seinem Homeverzeichnis, sonder legt diese strukturiert ab (sogar DAUs machen sowas, ist naemlich der Sinn eines  Dateisystems). Es hilft auch nicht den weniger erfahrenen Anwendern, es bereitet ihnen wenn dann noch zusaetliche Probleme.

Mime-Type: Zumindest wenn man Gstreamer verwendet und sich in Nautilus die Dateien nach Dateitypen geordnet anzeigen laesst tritt dieser Fehler seit langer Zeit auf. Klickt man auf eine OGG-Datei (egal ob Vorbis/Theora), wird diese neu einsortiert an anderere Stelle. Was bitte schoen soll sowas? Besonders wenn man einen Doppelklick ausfuehren will raubt einem dieses Fehler wirklich den letzten Nerv.

Nautilus-GCONF: Waere schon wenn man endlich wieder diverse Desktop-Icons (Trash, Computer usw.) wieder ueber GCONF ausblenden koennte, seit Nautilus-2.16.3 wird dieser Eintrag nicht mehr angeboten (ich setze hier stillschweigend eine Neuinstallation voraus)

Nautilus-Toolbar: Seit Nautilus-2.16.1 ist Nautilus nicht mehr im stande sich den "Label-Status" der Toolbar zu merken, ausser man schliesst das Nautilus-Fenster nie und aktiviert den Session-Saver.

Deskbar: Warum werden die Programmicons eigentlich ausgeblendet, sobald man einen Programmnamen komplett eingegeben hat? Irritiert nur mich so ein verhalten? Gerade wenn man das Programm spaeter wieder mal starten will, waere es ja schoen wenn man das Programmicon sehen kann, wenn man es schon mal komplett&richtig eingegeben hat.

Gnome-Terminal (unglaublich haessliches Defaulticon uebrigens): Es ist mir ja klar warum sich der Fenstertitel veraendert, wenn man sich mit "su" als Root einloggt, praktisch. Warum er dann aber so bleibt, wenn man nicht mehr Root ist, ist mir schleierhaft.

So, der Frust ist raus. Die meisten der Fehler oder komischen Verhaltensweisen aergern mich selbst erst deswegen so, weil man dazu nicht hundert spezielle Bedingungen einhalten muss, sondern sie jedem Anwender irgendwann ins Gesicht springen muessen. Solche Fehler sollte man doch bei einfachen Releastests bemerken und nicht zum Teil ueber Jahre mitschleifen?

MfG

Hoschi, der alter Meckersack

----------

## Carlo

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Solche Fehler sollte man doch bei einfachen Releastests bemerken und nicht zum Teil ueber Jahre mitschleifen?

 

Das ist bei KDE auch nicht viel anders. Manche Module werden besser gewartet als andere, d.h. wenn sich ein Haufen Bugs angesammelt, macht sich bei einem schlechter gewarteten Programm vielleicht mal einem Entwickler darüber her. Manchmal macht sich ein Entwickler sichtlich Gedanken und der entstandene Dialog ist trotzdem ein Usability-Verbrechen. KMail und Imap ist eine kleine Katastrophe und mir fielen noch ein paar kleinere und größere Beispiele ein.

Der Gtk-Dateidialog ist in der Tat recht dämlich und hat gequälte Anwender ja auch schon zu Hacks angeregt. Nautilus kommt um Längen nicht an Konqueror heran, der Integrationsgrad ist bei KDE nunmal wesentlich höher.

----------

## blu3bird

- GTK-Dateidialog

da geb ich dir recht, da sollte eine Option in gconf drin sein um das umzustellen.

- Nautilus-GCONF

Gibt's doch unter /apps/nautilus/desktop/computer_icon_visible. (Auch bei ner Neuinstallation)

-Gnome-Terminal

Normal steht user@hostname im Title, nach su wird's root@hostname und nach exit wird's wieder user@hostname.

Den anderen Kram benutz ich nicht.  :Smile: 

Ps: Die Defaulticons von Gnome sind sowieso häßlich, aber im sunrise-overlay gibt's x11-themes/gnome-icons-crystal-svg, das is echt chick.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

Zu 1.

Du kannst in Nautilus Lesezeichen anlegen die sind dann auch in allen

Gnomedialogen mit eine Klick erreichbar und er merkt sich auch

was du zuletzt ausgewählt hast. Für mich ist das vollständig ausreichend.

Zu 3.

Im gconf-editor unter "/apps/nautilus/desktop/" kann ich das einstellen.

Wurde aber schon erwähnt.

Die anderen sachen benutze ich nicht.

Zu deinem Thread Titel. Haben andere WM keine? 

Und zum Thema umstieg.

Heute ist es sehr einfach möglich die Desktops zu "mixen" um die stärken

der einzelnen Desktops zu nutzen. D.h. bei mir läuft auf eine Xinerama Desktop 

eine Gnome-session, als Window-manager habe ich xfwm4 mit devilspie gewählt. Zusätzlich

läuft noch kicker das wunderbar auch mit gnome(programe) funktioniert.

Hier ein Screenshot

MfG

----------

## Klaus Meier

Na ich geb da auch mal meinen Senf dazu, weil mir etwas derartiges schon länger am Herzen liegt. Naja, über den Dateidialog wird diskutiert, solange es ihn gibt. Noch einen Tip dazu, einfach anfangen zu tippen, dann geht das passende Verzeichnis auf.

Den größten Nachteil von Gnome sehe ich zur Zeit darin, daß der Speicherverbrauch deutlich höher ist als bei KDE. Besonders wenn man bedenkt, dass es vor ein paar Jahren noch deutlich anders war, also da hat das KDE/QT-Team super Arbeit geleistet.

Irgendwie hat Gnome für mich zu wenig und KDE zu viel. Ich bekomme da jedesmal einen Knall, wenn man da was in den Optionen sucht. Bis man da durch ist, was es da alles gibt und wo sich was versteckst. Zur Zeit sehe ich Gnome und KDE relativ gleichauf. Gnome ist für Einsteiger einfacher, bei KDE ist es schwieriger, den Leistungsumfang zu begreifen.

Ich hoffe da sehr für KDE 4, dass da die Bedienung gründlich überarbeitet wird, dann wird es für Gnome eng.Last edited by Klaus Meier on Tue Feb 20, 2007 7:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ChrisJumper

Kleiner OT Einstieg:

Gnome ist mir mittlerweile trotzdem 100 mal lieber als KDE. 

Aber ich muss dazu sagen das ich mir angewöhnt habe immer alles über ein Terminal-Fenster zu machen. Für einen "Gemeinschafts-PC" reichen aber auch die "simpel" gestalteten Menüs aus.

Was ich wirklich vorteilhaft finde sofern jemand da ist der (der sich mit Gnome auskennt) den PC betreut und für diverse Anwendungen Shortcuts erstellt. Es gefällt mir wesentlich besser als KDE weil es ruhiger und gemütlicher ist.

Zum Thema:

Der Datei-Dialog ist schrecklich! Aber wenn einen das wirklich stört, der kann ja KDE + Gnome mischen. Das war zumindest  eine Zeit lang auf meinem System so. Als ich beide zum Ausprobieren installiert hatte. Da hat der KDE-Datei-Dialog einfach den von Gnome "überschrieben" oder Nautilus wurde nicht mitinstalliert? Keine Ahnung was genau ich da hatte. Jedenfalls Ist es möglich.

Aber was mich stört:

I.

Wenn man eine Datei öffnen will z.B.  mit Mplayer dann zeigt er nicht per default alle Dateien an. Aber genauso wäre es mir lieber. Weiß jemand wo man das einstellen kann?

2. Vorgestern erst hatte ich den Fall das die "Desktop-Ansicht" nicht aktualisiert wurde (z.B. jemand hat eine Datei runtergeladen und die liegt dort). Sie war nicht sofort nach dem Abgeschl. Download dort, sondern erst nachdem ich den Datei-Browser startete und auf "aktualisieren" geklickt hab.

3. :) Hässliche Icons etc. laden doch nur dazu ein sich neue schönere, andere Themes zu holen! Ich finde das eigentlich gut so :)

@fuchur:

Diese Nautilus-Lesezeichen benutz ich auch. Und ich komm damit bestens zurecht.

Mfg Chris

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> I.
> 
> Wenn man eine Datei öffnen will z.B.  mit Mplayer dann zeigt er nicht per default alle Dateien an. Aber genauso wäre es mir lieber. Weiß jemand wo man das einstellen kann?
> 
> Mfg Chris

 

Rechtsklick mit der Maus und dann bei "Alle Dateien anzeigen" einen Haken machen. Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, wir diese Einstellung gespeichert.

----------

## fuchur

Hi 

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 2. Vorgestern erst hatte ich den Fall das die "Desktop-Ansicht" nicht aktualisiert wurde (z.B. jemand hat eine Datei runtergeladen und die liegt dort). Sie war nicht sofort nach dem Abgeschl. Download dort, sondern erst nachdem ich den Datei-Browser startete und auf "aktualisieren" geklickt hab.
> ...

 

Das könnte an "app-admin/gamin" oder "app-admin/fam" liegen. Wenn du fam installiert hast ist es auch gestartet

(runlevel default)? Oder wenn du gamin installiert hast kannst ja mal versuchen es durch fam zu ersetzen.

MfG

----------

## blubbi

Die meisten User die Gnome verwenden welche ich kenne tun dies weil KDE zu "bloated" ist.

Gut, ich muss dazu sagen das diese dann aber auch andere Distirs benutzen, nicth gentoo.

Seit gentoo die split ebuilds anbietet ist KDE alles andere als bloated... find ich zumindest.

Was sagen denn Gnome umsteider zu dem lange anhaltendem Gerücht?

Ich bersönlich hab nie Gnome angetestet...

Aso ja noch was zu kmail und IMAP.. ich habe noch kein einziges Problem mit kontact (also Kmail) und IMAP gemacht.

Ich benutze Cached (disconnected) IMAP und zwar gleich mehrere Accounts und mein IMAP account ist so um die 600 MB groß.

Werde mir aber gleich mal die Buglist anschauen.

Okay, hab mal schnell drüber geschaut und ich habe keine der Fehler erlebt. Entweder diese Bugs treten in meinem Benutzerverhalten nicht auf, ich habe sie nicht bemerkt.... keine ahnung aber ich finde KMAIL mit IMAP einfach klasse...

Grüße

blubbi

----------

## mastacloak

Was die Optionenvielfalt von KDE angeht muss ich Klaus recht geben. Manchmal sucht man für eine bestimmte Einstellung endlos viele Registerkarten ab und findet dann u.U. doch nicht den richtigen Eintrag. Allerdings ist es mir persönlich lieber, die Möglichkeit zu haben alles einzustellen auch wenn ich dafür mal ne Stunde suchen bzw. rumprobieren muss. Und das Rumprobieren liegt ja wohl fast in der Natur eines jeden Gentoo-Nutzers  :Wink: 

Mit den Split-Ebuilds lässt sich KDE wirklich prima an die eigenen Bedürfnisse anpassen und die Kompilierzeit hält sich dadurch auch in Grenzen (auch wenn es durch das Splitten bedingt einen gewissen Overhead gibt, denn jedesmal wird configure ausgeführt, was manchmal schon dauern kann).

Ich habe aber auch Gnome ausprobiert und bin aber sehr schnell wieder davon abgekommen (auch hier muss einiges kompiliert werden). Es ging schon damit los, dass ich die Farbe der Uhrzeit in der Statusleiste nicht verändern konnte und diverse relativ simple Sachen nicht möglich waren. Und wenn es daran schon scheitert, wollte ich mir garnicht erst ausmalen wie das bei komplizierteren Sachverhalten aussieht. Deshalb bin ich schnell wieder bei KDE gewesen.

Die katastrophale IMAP-Unterstützung von Kmail kommt mir bekannt vor. Bei meinem web.de-Account hat kmail erst alle Nachrichten geladen und diese anschließend wieder hochgeladen, sodass auf der Mailbox alle Nachrichten doppelt waren. Mit einem anderen IMAP-Account hat es sich garnicht vertragen. Bin deshalb wieder bei POP3 gelandet, wobei ich letztens damit auch mal Probleme hatte. Ich hoffe das die Protokollunterstützung spätestens in KDE4 erheblich besser wird, denn das ist schließlich der Kern eines jeden Mailprogramms und sonst ist kmail in Verbindung mit kontact einfach spitze.

----------

## hoschi

 *blu3bird wrote:*   

> - GTK-Dateidialog
> 
> - Nautilus-GCONF
> 
> Gibt's doch unter /apps/nautilus/desktop/computer_icon_visible. (Auch bei ner Neuinstallation)
> ...

 

Gconf: Wie ich gesagt habe, der Eintrag wird bei Neuinstallation (2.16.3, von alten wird es ja übernommen) nicht mehr angelegt (sieh Bugzilla, spanische Forum).

Terminal: Eben nicht, ausser dieser Fehler wurde unbemerkt endlich behoben :o)

Wer ueber KMAIL schimpft muss erstmal den grausamen, schlechten, lernresistenten und langsamsten Spamfilter der Welt kennen lernen - den von Evolution

PS: Ich werde die Desktops nicht mischen, was schlimmeres gibt es kaum. Aber mit E16/17 habe ich schon Erfahrung gesammelt, wobei beide eher ein Windowmanager darstellen.

----------

## xraver

Nur zu Info; http://www.pro-linux.de/news/2005/9020.html

Ich fand und finde das GNOME-Projekt schon immer miste. Ich habs mehrmals versucht mit Gnome, bin aber immer wieder bei KDE oder blackbox gelandet. Schlechtes Interface, Design und Anpassungsfähigkeit. Aber die Probleme kennt/seht ihr ja selber.

Ich find es schade, das die Konkurenz Gnome nicht so recht voran kommt.

----------

## b3cks

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Wer ueber KMAIL schimpft muss erstmal den grausamen, schlechten, lernresistenten und langsamsten Spamfilter der Welt kennen lernen - den von Evolution

 

Man kann afaik zwischen BogoFilter und SpamAssassin wählen, mit entsprechenden USE-Flags. Und wer über SpamAssassin meckert, der ist einfach zu faul zu configgen. Wobei ich nicht weiß wie die Implementierung in Evolution ist. Dennoch sollte man Mail-Clients nicht am Spam-Filter messen, sondern doch eher an der Funkationalität, der Benutzerfreundlichkeit, dem Aufbau, der Bedienung, etc.

Zum Thema Gnome kann ich nur sagen, dass ich vor längerer Zeit gewechelst bin zu Xfce, da ich die meisten Sachen von Gnome nicht gebraucht habe und ich dazu übergegangen bin etwas minimalistisch zu werden, was Software und Ressourcen angeht und mir GTK mir besser gefällt als Qt. Nichts desto trotz fand ich das DE an sich nicht schlecht, was Bedienbarkeit und Funktionalität angeht. Mal abgesehen von den angesprochenen Punkten und es war mir aber lieber als KDE. Dennoch sind die aufgeführten Punkte meiner Meinung nach berechtigt. Beide DEs (Gnome/KDE) haben Vor- und Nachteile, bloated sind die sowieso, wer was nutzt muss jeder selber wissen. Ein direkter Vergleich auf der Anwenderschicht ist sowieso sinnfrei.

----------

## Necoro

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Zum Thema Gnome kann ich nur sagen, dass ich vor längerer Zeit gewechelst bin zu Xfce

 

Wobei Xfce seit 4.4 auch ein ganzes stück länger braucht zum hochfahren *nur kurz einwerf*

----------

## Carlo

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Man kann afaik zwischen BogoFilter und SpamAssassin wählen, mit entsprechenden USE-Flags.

 

Es gibt keine USE-Flags für die verschiedenen, optionalen Filterprogramme. Die (von KMail 1.9.6) unterstützten* Filter sind: spamassassin, bogofilter, annoyance-filter, gmx-antispam, spambayes, bsfilter, dspam, crm114, ClamAV, SophosAV, FProt und Antivir.

[*] "Unterstützt" heißt in diesem Falle, daß ein Wizard-Dialog bei Bedarf entsprechende KMail-Filterregeln erstellt. Natürlich kann man auch jedes beliebige andere Programm zum Vorverarbeiten der Emails konfigurieren.

----------

## Anarcho

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *b3cks wrote:*   Man kann afaik zwischen BogoFilter und SpamAssassin wählen, mit entsprechenden USE-Flags. 
> 
> Es gibt keine USE-Flags für die verschiedenen, optionalen Filterprogramme. Die (von KMail 1.9.6) unterstützten* Filter sind: spamassassin, bogofilter, annoyance-filter, gmx-antispam, spambayes, bsfilter, dspam, crm114, ClamAV, SophosAV, FProt und Antivir.
> 
> [*] "Unterstützt" heißt in diesem Falle, daß ein Wizard-Dialog bei Bedarf entsprechende KMail-Filterregeln erstellt. Natürlich kann man auch jedes beliebige andere Programm zum Vorverarbeiten der Emails konfigurieren.

 

Es ging AFAIK um Evolution und da gibt es zumindest das USE-Flag bogofilter.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *b3cks wrote:*   Man kann afaik zwischen BogoFilter und SpamAssassin wählen, mit entsprechenden USE-Flags. 
> 
> Es gibt keine USE-Flags für die verschiedenen, optionalen Filterprogramme..

 

Evolution und Spam..

Becks bezog sich auch auf Evolution. Ich finde den Spamfilter garnicht so schlecht. Ich mag Evolution und der Spamfilter ist eigentlich einfach zu bedienen. Man kann sehr leicht Regeln hinzufügen die sich auf alles mögliche beziehen können, oder Mails einfach mit einem Knopfdruck als unerwünscht deklarieren. "Identische E-Mail" wird dann beim nächsten mal aussortiert.

Das was allerdings stört ist das diese Mails in einen "unerwünscht" Ordner landen, und es scheint das jede ankommende Mail mit diesem Ordner abgeglichen wird. Was nach einer Zeit dazu führt das der Filterprozess sehr lange dauert. Und löscht man den Inhalt des Unerwünscht-Ordner, geht es zwar wieder Fix, allerdings muss man jede "neue" Spam wieder erneut deklarieren.

Gibt es eigentlich keine öffentlich anerkannten Spam-Listen? Für Hox+Massen+Schneeball-Mails? Mit dessen Hash-Werten man die Mails grob vorsortieren könnte?

Vielleicht gibt es ja noch mehr Funktionen von Evolution und ich bin noch nicht drauf gestoßen.

Allgemein zum Thema Desktop-Enviroment

Generell bin ich auch für eine Minimal Ausstattung und Ressourcen-Schonende Fenstermanager. Vielleicht schau ich mir das neue XFC mal an. Fluxbox ist toll. Allerdings fehlen mir "einfache" Funktionen zum Anpassen des Hintergrundbildes usw.

Ich denke ein großer Vortteil von Gentoo liegt in den Kategorien des Portage-Trees. So kann man wirkilch sehr schnell und Zuverlässig benötigte Anwendungen aufspüren. Ubuntu, Debian und Suse haben das bis jetzt noch nicht zu bieten.

Daher ist es für den "Otto-Normal-Linuxer" einfach schön wenn ein DE viele Programme mitliefert. Was man allerdings verbessern könnte ist einen Funktions-Manager bei KDE, der bei der Installation fragt, welche Programme man denn Installiert haben möchte ;)

Mfg Chris

P.s. Danke für die oben genannten Hinweise zu meinen Gnome-Problemen!

----------

## think4urs11

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Was man allerdings verbessern könnte ist einen Funktions-Manager bei KDE, der bei der Installation fragt, welche Programme man denn Installiert haben möchte 

 

Meinst du etwas wie die split Ebuilds für KDE?

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was man allerdings verbessern könnte ist einen Funktions-Manager bei KDE, der bei der Installation fragt, welche Programme man denn Installiert haben möchte 

 

Sehe ich genauso. kdebase-startkde hat zu wenig und kde-meta zu viel. Das sollte man irgendwie konfigurieren können. Bei Suse ist da Kaffeine als einziger Player dabei und das finde ich angenehm.

Ansonsten rede ich mir immer ein, KDE sei besser. Aber ich werde damit einfach nicht warm, ich will immer wieder zu Gnome zurück.

----------

## nikaya

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sehe ich genauso. kdebase-startkde hat zu wenig und kde-meta zu viel. Das sollte man irgendwie konfigurieren können. Bei Suse ist da Kaffeine als einziger Player dabei und das finde ich angenehm.
> 
> 

 

Es gibt auch noch kdebase-meta.kde-meta installiert das ganze KDE-Zeugs nur halt per Split-Ebuilds.

Und Player kann man doch einzeln installieren,je nach Vorliebe.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *john.doe wrote:*   

> Und Player kann man doch einzeln installieren,je nach Vorliebe.

 

Ja, nur das ich unter KDE schon mal zwei habe, die ich nie nutze, und mir dann extra noch den Kaffeine drauf tue. Und dann bin ich bei drei. Es ist halt so, dass bei KDE für viele Sachen schon mal zwei Anwendungen dabei sind, die beide nicht so der Bringer sind und man sich dann immer noch was drittes dazu installiert. Beim Bildbetrachter herrscht da auch so ein Konfusium. Und dann tut man sich da doch noch Gwenview drauf, weil es alles nicht so richtig bringt.

Da ist mir Gnome mit einem Totem, einem Eog, einem Evince usw. lieber. Eine brauchbare Anwendung anstelle von zwei mittelprächtigen, die dabei sind und wo man dann doch noch eine braucht. Und dann bekommt man bei jedem "öffnen mit"-Dialog ein halbes Dutzend Auswahlmöglichkeiten angezeigt. Ja ich weiß, kann man alles konfigurieren. Aber Gnome habe ich mit drei Klicks so, wie ich es brauche, KDE nach drei Stunden.

----------

## nikaya

@Klaus Meier

Also,wenn Du nur kdebase-meta installierst bekommst Du erstmal nur ein Grundsystem drauf.Multimedia kannst Du per Split-Ebuilds einzeln nachinstallieren.Klar,wer kdemultimedia-meta installiert bekommt auch eine "Grundversorgung" an Playern.Sowas installiere ich aber einzeln nach.Das ist das schöne an den Split-Ebuilds.

Zur Konfiguration:

Ich muß Torvalds da Recht geben.Lieber ein wenig zu viel an Einstellmöglichkeiten als zu wenig.Ist schon richtig dass man bei manchen Dialogen fast erschlagen wird von den Optionen.Aber KDE gibt einem nun mal alle Möglichkeiten zur Hand und das schätze ich sehr.Wenn man etwas länger KDE benutzt weiß man ungefähr was für einen wichtig ist und was nicht.Die Voreinstellungen sind meistens sinnvoll.

----------

## Klaus Meier

"Vollkommenheit entsteht nicht dann, wenn man nichts mehr hinzufügen kann, sondern, wenn man nichts mehr wegnehmen kann."

Antoine de Saint-Exupéry

Hm, daran erinnert mich KDE gegen Gnome. Die einen versuchen, so viel wie möglich hinzuzufügen, die anderen versuchen, alles wegzunehmen, was nicht unbedingt nötig ist.

----------

## b3cks

@Necoro: Kann ich von meinem Setup nicht behaupten.

Xfce ist nach dem Login binnen zwei Sekunden komplett geladen.

@Anarcho und ChrisJumper: Korrekt, ich meinte Evolution.

Per default wird SpamAssassin verwendet, außer es wird explizit das USE-Flag würde BogoFilter gesetzt.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Vielleicht erinnert sich noch jemand an meinen Thread "Gentoo hakt". Also um es kurz zu machen, unter Gnome ist mein Speicher von 1GB in kürzester Zeit voll, bei KDE schaffe ich gerade mal 50%. Werde das noch mal etwas verfolgen, aber wenn das so unterschiedlich ist, dann kann ich nur sagen, Tschüß Gnome.

----------

## Carlo

@b3cks: Sorry, wg. Evolution/Kmail. 

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> kdebase-startkde hat zu wenig und kde-meta zu viel. Das sollte man irgendwie konfigurieren können.

 

Kannst du doch: emerge kdebase-startkde dein-lieblingsprogramm-1 ... Fertig.

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Ja, nur das ich unter KDE schon mal zwei habe, die ich nie nutze, und mir dann extra noch den Kaffeine drauf tue. Und dann bin ich bei drei. Es ist halt so, dass bei KDE für viele Sachen schon mal zwei Anwendungen dabei sind, die beide nicht so der Bringer sind und man sich dann immer noch was drittes dazu installiert. Beim Bildbetrachter herrscht da auch so ein Konfusium. Und dann tut man sich da doch noch Gwenview drauf, weil es alles nicht so richtig bringt.

 

Wenn du Programme nicht nutzt, deinstalliere sie. Du hast bei entsprechender Wahl der Ebuilds gar keinen Videoplayer dabei und bei vollständiger KDE Installation (sofern man die Krücke Kaboodle werten mag) einen. Nur weil du dich nicht entscheiden kannst, mit den Vorzügen und Macken eines der verfügbaren, alternativen Programme zurechtzukommen, ist keine Wahl haben besser!?  :Rolling Eyes:  Gwenview wird voraussichtllich Teil von KDE 4.

----------

## Klaus Meier

@Carlo:

Das man sich alle Anwendungen von KDE manuell installieren kann, ist mir klar. Man muß aber erst mal wissen, wie es heißt und was es bringt. Und dann hat man im Zweifelsfall eine Liste von über 50 Anwendungen, die man noch manuell pflegen muß. Und das finde ich etwas zu viel.

----------

## nikaya

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Das man sich alle Anwendungen von KDE manuell installieren kann, ist mir klar. Man muß aber erst mal wissen, wie es heißt und was es bringt. Und dann hat man im Zweifelsfall eine Liste von über 50 Anwendungen, die man noch manuell pflegen muß. Und das finde ich etwas zu viel.

 

Für diese Klientel ist eher wohl Gnome ideal (welches von Dir ja auch insgeheim bevorzugt wird).Ich schätze an KDE dass dort die Linux-Philosophie konsequent umgesetzt wird.D.h. alles was machbar ist wird umgesetzt und $USER zur Verfügung gestellt.Das setzt natürlich vorraus dass $USER fähig ist zu entscheiden welche Programme er für welchen Zweck einsetzen will.Ebenso sollte er willens sein sich mal das Handbuch anzuschauen um die Möglichkeiten der Konfiguration auszuloten.

Eine gute Dokumentation über KDE-Programme gibt es übrigens hier:

http://docs.kde.org/

----------

## hoschi

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das was allerdings stört ist das diese Mails in einen "unerwünscht" Ordner landen, und es scheint das jede ankommende Mail mit diesem Ordner abgeglichen wird. Was nach einer Zeit dazu führt das der Filterprozess sehr lange dauert. Und löscht man den Inhalt des Unerwünscht-Ordner, geht es zwar wieder Fix, allerdings muss man jede "neue" Spam wieder erneut deklarieren.

 

Eben. Allerdings fehlt Evolution auch sowas simples wie ein Notifaction-Icon, was so ziemlich jeder halbwegs moderner Mail-Client bietet, dabei ist die Kontaktverwaltung und der Kalender sonst eigentlich ganz gut.

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *john.doe wrote:*   Und Player kann man doch einzeln installieren,je nach Vorliebe. 
> 
> Ja, nur das ich unter KDE schon mal zwei habe, die ich nie nutze, und mir dann extra noch den Kaffeine drauf tue. Und dann bin ich bei drei. Es ist halt so, dass bei KDE für viele Sachen schon mal zwei Anwendungen dabei sind, die beide nicht so der Bringer sind und man sich dann immer noch was drittes dazu installiert. Beim Bildbetrachter herrscht da auch so ein Konfusium. Und dann tut man sich da doch noch Gwenview drauf, weil es alles nicht so richtig bringt.
> 
> Da ist mir Gnome mit einem Totem, einem Eog, einem Evince usw. lieber. Eine brauchbare Anwendung anstelle von zwei mittelprächtigen, die dabei sind und wo man dann doch noch eine braucht. Und dann bekommt man bei jedem "öffnen mit"-Dialog ein halbes Dutzend Auswahlmöglichkeiten angezeigt. Ja ich weiß, kann man alles konfigurieren. Aber Gnome habe ich mit drei Klicks so, wie ich es brauche, KDE nach drei Stunden.

 

EOG und brauchbar?

GQVIEW ist maechtig und schlank zu gleich, aber EOG ist ein schlechter Witz. Wenn ich wirklich nur schnell ein Bild ansehen will, verwende ich lieber fbi in der Shell.

----------

## Anarcho

Zum Glück kann man das Notify-Icon bei Evolution nachrüsten.

Ansonsten finde ich eog für mal eben bilder ansehen schon OK.

Aber nen besseren Dateidialog würde ich mir auch wünschen.

----------

## hoschi

Nachruesten? Erzaehl!

Ich meine wirklich eine Notification-Icon von Evolution, nicht nur das Mailbox-Standardapplet von Gnome.

----------

## Anarcho

```
USE="evolution" emerge mail-notification -av
```

```
* mail-client/mail-notification

     Available versions:  0.8.1 1.0 ~1.1 ~2.0 3.0 ~4.0_rc2 ~4.0

     Homepage:            http://www.nongnu.org/mailnotify/

     Description:         A GNOME trayicon which checks for email. Supports mbox, MH, Maildir, IMAP, Sylpheed, POP3, Gmail and Evolution. Authenticates via apop, ssl, sasl.
```

Das zeigt sogar ein schönes popup an bei neuen Mails.

Du musst es dann als Evolution plugin anschalten.

----------

## hoschi

Dann geb ich dem Ding mal eine Chance.

<edit /> Ne, war nicht so mein Fall. Dafuer muss ich ja Evolution ja in einem Fenster laufen lassen, was mir zu viel Platz in der Window-List wegnimmt (Laptop). Evolution sollte genauso wie Sylpheed und jeder andere Mailclient (Thunderbird, Outlook usw.) sich in den Notification-Tray begeben, wenn man das Ding nicht braucht. Wie ein IM.

Und das fehlt mir halt einfach  :Sad: 

----------

## Necoro

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Dann geb ich dem Ding mal eine Chance.
> 
> <edit /> Ne, war nicht so mein Fall. Dafuer muss ich ja Evolution ja in einem Fenster laufen lassen, was mir zu viel Platz in der Window-List wegnimmt (Laptop). Evolution sollte genauso wie Sylpheed und jeder andere Mailclient (Thunderbird, Outlook usw.) sich in den Notification-Tray begeben, wenn man das Ding nicht braucht. Wie ein IM.
> 
> Und das fehlt mir halt einfach 

 

Auch wenns nicht ganz zu dem Thema passt: Wie bekomme mein Thunderbird dazu, sich genau so verhalten... meins will nicht in den systray...

----------

## Carlo

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Und dann hat man im Zweifelsfall eine Liste von über 50 Anwendungen, die man noch manuell pflegen muß.

 

Bei einem Einzelarbeitsplatz hast du eine initiale Installation zu leisten. Bei größeren, wiederholten Installationen sind eigene "Meta"-Ebuilds (hoffentlich in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft echte Sets) oder besser gleich eigene, spezifische Profile möglich. Alles was folgt ist emerge -uD world. Was mußt du pflegen!?

----------

## misterjack

Das Thunderbird unter Linux ein Tray(Notification-)icon besitzt, ist Irrglaube  :Wink:  Schön wärs, nichtmal eine entsprechende Extension gibt es.

@hoschi: Punkt Nautilus-GCONF bzgl. Desktop-Icons: Was du erzählst ist Quatsch, die Optionen sind da. (hab ne neuinstallation drauf - gnome-base/nautilus-2.16.3)

Und ich frag mich was am Dateidialog so schlimm sein soll, wozu gibts den Dateibrowser den man ausklappen kann.

----------

## chrib

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und ich frag mich was am Dateidialog so schlimm sein soll, wozu gibts den Dateibrowser den man ausklappen kann.

 

Genau das ist der Punkt, was mich am Dateibrowser am meisten nervt. Ich muss ihn ständig aufklappen. Warum kann ich nicht irgendwo festlegen, dass ich das standardmäßig aufgeklappt haben will.

----------

## misterjack

das geht, frag mich jetzt nur nich wie. bei mir ist der immer aufgeklappt

----------

## b3cks

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Das Thunderbird unter Linux ein Tray(Notification-)icon besitzt, ist Irrglaube  Schön wärs, nichtmal eine entsprechende Extension gibt es.

 

http://moztraybiff.mozdev.org !?

----------

## Necoro

 *b3cks wrote:*   

>  *misterjack wrote:*   Das Thunderbird unter Linux ein Tray(Notification-)icon besitzt, ist Irrglaube  Schön wärs, nichtmal eine entsprechende Extension gibt es. 
> 
> http://moztraybiff.mozdev.org !?

 

merci  :Smile: 

----------

## spirou

 *chrib wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Genau das ist der Punkt, was mich am Dateibrowser am meisten nervt. Ich muss ihn ständig aufklappen. Warum kann ich nicht irgendwo festlegen, dass ich das standardmäßig aufgeklappt haben will.

 

Ich benutze Thunderbird zwar nicht, aber bei Firefox gibt's das USE-Flag "filepicker"...vielleicht gibt's das bei Thunderbird auch? Das macht's schon sehr viel angenehmer...

----------

## hoschi

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Das Thunderbird unter Linux ein Tray(Notification-)icon besitzt, ist Irrglaube  Schön wärs, nichtmal eine entsprechende Extension gibt es.
> 
> @hoschi: Punkt Nautilus-GCONF bzgl. Desktop-Icons: Was du erzählst ist Quatsch, die Optionen sind da. (hab ne neuinstallation drauf - gnome-base/nautilus-2.16.3)
> 
> Und ich frag mich was am Dateidialog so schlimm sein soll, wozu gibts den Dateibrowser den man ausklappen kann.

 

Jetzt recht es mir! Wenn ich sage da "ist ein Bug" dann ist da auch ein Bug!!!!!!!! Arrrr!!! *ausrast*  :Mr. Green: 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=165583

Und ja, ich habe den Bug erstellt und jetzt (sic!) ist er gefixt worden!

PS: Der "su" Bug im Terminal wurde inzwischen auch behoben. Endlich  :Smile: 

----------

## hoschi

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> das geht, frag mich jetzt nur nich wie. bei mir ist der immer aufgeklappt

 

Der Open-Dialog sollte mit dem Save-Dialog nicht verwechselt werden.

----------

## misterjack

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> http://moztraybiff.mozdev.org !?

 

thx, hab ich anscheinend nicht richtig gesucht gehabt  :Wink: 

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Jetzt recht es mir! Wenn ich sage da "ist ein Bug" dann ist da auch ein Bug!!!!!!!! Arrrr!!! *ausrast* 

 

Dann anscheinend nicht bei jedem

 *hoschi wrote:*   

>  *misterjack wrote:*   das geht, frag mich jetzt nur nich wie. bei mir ist der immer aufgeklappt 
> 
> Der Open-Dialog sollte mit dem Save-Dialog nicht verwechselt werden.

 

Seh ich aus wie'n Windows-Dau? Natürlich mein ich ja den Speicher-Dialog. Bei Öffnen-Dialog ist nichtmal was mit Browser auf/zu-klappen  :Wink: 

----------

## hoschi

Bei jedem er Nautilus neu installiert, es hat also alle betroffen die zuvor noch nicht Nautilus installiert hatten.

Steht auch in dem Bug. Mir geht es jetzt ums Prinzip  :Mr. Green: 

Aber du koenntest uns ja mitteilen, wo du den Schalter fuer den Save-Dialog gefunden hast  :Wink: 

----------

## misterjack

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Bei jedem er Nautilus neu installiert, es hat also alle betroffen die zuvor noch nicht Nautilus installiert hatten.
> 
> Steht auch in dem Bug. Mir geht es jetzt ums Prinzip 

 

Ich habe diesen Bug nicht! -> www.misterjack.de/images/nobug.png (System wurde am 7.12. neu installiert wie man am Installationszeitpunkt von GCC erkennen kann.)

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Aber du koenntest uns ja mitteilen, wo du den Schalter fuer den Save-Dialog gefunden hast 

 

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> das geht, frag mich jetzt nur nich wie. bei mir ist der immer aufgeklappt

 

soll ich noch nen bildschirm-video aufnehmen?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## hoschi

Entweder hast du nicht wirklich neu installiert (die betreffenden GCONF-Einstellungen gibt es schon mehr als ein Jahr), oder du vergisst dass sich so ein Ebuild andert, sogar ohne die Versionsnummer zu aendern.

Kann es sein, dass du irgendwann man einen Patch fuer Gnome einkompiliert hast, gegen den "Standard-Save-Dialog"?

----------

## misterjack

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Entweder hast du nicht wirklich neu installiert 

 

Sag red ich spanisch oder was? Langsam zweifel ich an deiner Fähigkeit zu lesen.

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> oder du vergisst dass sich so ein Ebuild andert, sogar ohne die Versionsnummer zu aendern.

 

Du hast behauptet "Gnome hat Macken" und bringst diese Tatsache vor und ich beweise das Gegenteil. Und langsam zweifel ich an deiner Fähigkeit Zusammenhänge korrekt zu erfassen, lies nochmal deinen ersten Post und deine weiteren speziell zu diesem Thema. Dass das Problem am ebuild lag, hast du in keinster Weise erwähnt sondern auf Gnome selber rumgehackt.

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kann es sein, dass du irgendwann man einen Patch fuer Gnome einkompiliert hast, gegen den "Standard-Save-Dialog"?

 

nein

----------

## psyqil

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Und ja, ich habe den Bug erstellt und jetzt (sic!) ist er gefixt worden!

 Mal ganz klugscheißerisch und total OT: Ich weiß nicht, was Du denkst, daß es bedeuten würde, aber hier steht, was es bedeutet: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sic und http://de.wiktionary.org/wiki/sic.

----------

## think4urs11

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Sag red ich spanisch oder was? Langsam zweifel ich an deiner Fähigkeit zu lesen.

 

*deutlich hörbar räusper*   :Exclamation: 

----------

## hoschi

 *psyqil wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   Und ja, ich habe den Bug erstellt und jetzt (sic!) ist er gefixt worden! Mal ganz klugscheißerisch und total OT: Ich weiß nicht, was Du denkst, daß es bedeuten würde, aber hier steht, was es bedeutet: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sic und http://de.wiktionary.org/wiki/sic.

 

Ich kenne sogar den Wikipediaeintrag, war (ob du es glaubst oder nicht) vor ein paar Tagen drauf  :Wink: 

Und mir ist nicht bekannt, dass man das ausserhalb des journalisitischen Bereich nicht benuetzen darf, allerding steht da...(nachguck)...dass das als Hervorhebung eine Zweckentfremdung ist   :Embarassed: 

Wenn ich mich richtig entsinne heisst sic so viel wie "ist so" und kann mit Fragezeichen oder Ausrufezeichen verwendet werden und in seiner urspruenglichen Bedeutung an Schriftsetzer gerichtet wird es heute sicher nahezu gar nicht mehr verwendet, sonst wird es wohl nur noch an Korrekturleser gerichtet.

@Think:

Er wollte nur nicht einsehen, dass da definitiv ein Fehler war der jeden betroffen haette der frisch Nautilus installiert hat, so lange der Fehler im Ebuild war. Und ich haette auch gleich klarstellen muessen, dass das ein Fehler von Gentoo war und eben nicht von Gnome. Und ich habe ihn ja auch schwach angeredet  :Wink: 

----------

## Knieper

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> wird es heute sicher nahezu gar nicht mehr verwendet

 

Doch, das trifft man sehr haeufig in wissenschaftl. Arbeiten. Besonders beim Zitieren alter Quellen etc..

----------

## hoschi

Wusstet ihr dass man die Fontgroesse beim Ausdruck in Evolution *nicht* beeinflussen kann und per Default unglaublich gross ist, weshalb sogar kurze Mails beim Ausdruck ueber mehrer Seiten verteilt werden und damit die Ausdrucke unbrauchbar sind. Dass das ganze ein Feature von Evolution 2.6 werden sollte und nicht geworden ist, ist dabei noch das i-Tuepfelchen.

Und das Problem das Evolution-Spamfilters ist das Spamassassin einfach unglaub lahm und unbelehrbar ist, wer sich nicht mit eigenen Filterregeln behelfen will und gleichzeitig ein Menge Abhaengigkeiten (und ich meine eine Menge!) verlieren will und noch dazu massig Rechenzeit sparen will: USEFLAG bogofilter

Das Spamassassin als Dienst "Spamd" gestartet wurde war mir sowieso schon immer suspekt, ich bin heilfroh das Teil los zu sein. Nach zwei Tagen und ein paar als Spam und nicht als Spam (Ham) markierten Mails funktioniert Bogofilter gut und zuegig. Scheinbar soll man dabei aber tatsaechlich wenigsten eine Mail als nicht Spam (Ham) markieren, also erst markieren und dann wieder aufheben.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Werds mal ausprobieren. Ich habe aus alter Gewohnheit spamassasin unter KMail benutzt, weil ich es von Evolution her kannte. Aber getaugt hat es echt nur die Hälfte.

----------

## misterjack

Tja Spamassassin richtig einrichten ist halt nicht mit einem emerge getan  :Wink:  Hab den auf meinen Server im Einsatz und der markiert mittlerweile 95% der Spammails.

----------

## hoschi

Wir reden aber von einem Spamfilter fuer einen Desktopmailer. Und wozu da ein Mailprogramm einen Spamdienst startet, der noch dazu erst aufwendig konfiguriert werden muss, von Hand einfach nichts lernen will und dann noch langsamer ist als ein Schweizer beim Post sortieren...

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hallo Hoschi, hab mal den Bogofilter angetestet und bin damit auf den ersten Blick nicht glücklicher geworden. Es gibt aber bei Evolution bei den Einstellungen/Mail/Unerwünscht den Punkt, zusätzliche Ferntests ausführen. Damit scheint Spamassassin auf die Sprünge zu kommen. Kann man aber nach zwei Tagen noch nicht abschließend sagen.

----------

## hoschi

Hilft nichts, ausser dass es noch laenger dauert.

Gib Bogofilter eine Chance, bei mir kommt von vierzig Spammails nur noch eine in mein Postfach und das in angemessener Zeit  :Smile: 

http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Evolution?highlight=%28bogofilter%29#head-a8271556070eca95d9a9cb0a3ec5198b44f20f2e

Ich habe einfach zwei bis drei Tage den ganzen Spam von Hand markiert, dann noch eine normaler erwuenschte Mail als Spam markiert und dann wieder aufgehoben (Evolution kennt den Begriff eine positiven Ham-Mail selbst nicht). Schon laeufts so gut wie man das von Thunderbird oder Sylpheed gewoehnt ist.

----------

